# custom transfers



## and3008 (Apr 16, 2012)

I am looking to add heat transfers to my embroidery business. Can anyone recommend a good company. Most of the transfers would be at least 4 color and 8 by 11. I've browsed the site, but a lot of the replies are years old. Thank you.


----------



## jleampark (Sep 6, 2007)

The places that I have used (and recommend) are:
• Seay Graphics
• Seay Imprints
• F&M Impressions

There certainly are others but those three are a good place to start. 

Joe


Team Spirit Tees
www.teamspirittees.com

Sent by iPhone to the T-Shirt forum


----------



## bolinsspeedyts (Nov 25, 2012)

Howard Sportswear does a nice job too. I primarily use them and FM Expressions.

Sent from my SM-G900P using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## mh22gw (Mar 3, 2013)

I am also interested in this. I do not understand the priceing at fm impression. Can you please tell me What 50 prints in three colors and The size 35 x 40 cm would cost me? As I calculate it it would be very cheap.


Sent from my SM-N9005 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Here is a constantly updated spreadsheet of all known transfer printers from Wormil: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/plastisol-transfers/t77081.html


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

mh22gw said:


> I am also interested in this. I do not understand the priceing at fm impression. Can you please tell me What 50 prints in three colors and The size 35 x 40 cm would cost me? As I calculate it it would be very cheap.


They don't come in that size. Here are sizes and prices: F&M Expressions | Quick Pricing Guide - F&M Expressions

Closest to your measurements is a 12.75 X 19 inch. 50 would cost $270 plus shipping.


----------

